# parcel delivery.



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Ok I have another question. We have ordered a few things off ebay. Getting delivered from 9 to 32 days. 

If we are not in and miss a parcel what happens. 
In uk we would go to the sorting office. What happens here as I dont want to miss any of them. 

Thank you.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Here in Nicosia, and probably elsewhere on the island, parcels are not delivered, but rather slips with notification to collect from the local sorting office are.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi 

For items I have ordered, the postman has put a slip in our post box and we collect the parcel from the post office. Quite simple you just sign the slip and they give you the parcel. If the contents have come from outside the EU they do charge you VAT.

Hope this helps.


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

That's a good idea. im sure the address will be on the postal slip right?? Also how much is the vat as most of mine are from out of EU


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Oh great we got a bit buying happy.....there are 51 items being sent out. Hope it doesnt cost too much.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi 

Yes we collect our parcels from the post office on the Anavargos road which is usually open until about 2pm or 3pm in the afternoon.

I have only had one parcel from outside the EU and they charge you VAT on the value of the contents of the parcel. They do open your parcel if it is from outside of the EU so hope you haven't ordered anything naughty!! 

Hope this helps.


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Haha. Not this time I haven't but thanks for that info....im make sure the next naughty things I buy are from EU.
How do they know the value. Invoice inside I suppose?


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep they look at the invoice on the inside of the parcel - if there isn't one they ask you the value - it's amazing what you can buy for €2 euros!


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Hahahaa. Love it


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

So far so good. Ive not had to pay VAT on any parcel so far. And all are out of EU. (China) thank you.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Good news that you did not have to pay VAT. I had one parcel which came from Jersey and they insisted that VAT had to be paid. Hope all your packages get through without a charge.


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

I have probably just Jinxed myself now. Thanks for help though.


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Yes I jinxed myself!! So from the local post office to collect is free....but from the main one you pay (how much exactly) for some led strip lights costing about €25 I paid around €8-€9. 

Then.......the next day I had a parcel then didnt have CE on them (electrical from china) very poor quality from eBay. They were destroyed! I have a parcel to collect tomorrow but unsure what it could be.

Wish me luck!! Xx


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

alun.james said:


> Then.......the next day I had a parcel then didnt have CE on them (electrical from china) very poor quality from eBay. They were destroyed!


Did they destroy the item in front of you? If not, I suspect by "destroyed" they mean "found a good use for it at my brother-in-laws'" 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

No infront of me....I did have thought prior to them doing it. And they broke so easy.....goes to show you get what you pay for


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

If it's a jiffy bag and not a "signed for" item, they might leave it on the doorstep

On a busy street.
In broad daylight.

What suprises me more ia that it sat there for 4 hours and nobody nicked it


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

mta said:


> What suprises me more ia that it sat there for 4 hours and nobody nicked it


One of the reasons we chose to live here

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Yes I love the fact how everyone here is so trusting. It's nice.


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

That's giving me some peace of mind. The latest trend in the UK is intruders and burglars taking advantage of people sleeping with their bedroom windows opened and we're now being advised to close them in the hot nights.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Collossusx said:


> That's giving me some peace of mind. The latest trend in the UK is intruders and burglars taking advantage of people sleeping with their bedroom windows opened and we're now being advised to close them in the hot nights.


It seem to be a trend in Europe. I read a lot about it in Swedish news


----------

